# What do you think of my Antec 300's cable management?



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 17, 2009)

Ignore the tape and cd case thing on my side panel. It is to cover up the hole.
























I know that my HD cables block some of the air flow, but IDC. Everything works just fine and my case temps are normal (they are only 1.6C above ambient during idle and about 2-3C during max load). My HDD do not go above 35C ever!


----------



## Jeffredo (Aug 17, 2009)

Hecka tidier than mine!   Mine's fine, but I didn't bundle up the power supply cables.  Just pulled what I could into the little hidden storage area.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 17, 2009)

That is what I did too when I did it the first time. Right now, that is the 6th revision that I have done to my cables and I think that is about the best I can get them without cutting more holes (which I do not have time to do :/) or getting a modular PSU (which I do not have the money for D: ).


----------



## leventp (Aug 17, 2009)

Quite good, considering Antec 300 is not the largest of the cases. On the other hand, the cable mess at the backside is not enjoyable. You'll be sweating when it comes to replace any part of that setup. If I were you, I'd accept a little bit more visible cable clutter in exchange of a more tidy backside.

Anyway, good work... Levent


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 18, 2009)

Acutally I have already had that happen. I have almost no issues getting things out. It just takes longer.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 18, 2009)

The back side with all that tape is awful!   Looking good man


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 18, 2009)

I know it is aweful but nobody sees that so why should I care?


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice job mate.

Why not black out the yellow parts of cable with some black tape so they are less conspicuous ?


----------



## Duxx (Aug 18, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> I know it is aweful but nobody sees that so why should I care?



Totally sarcastic   I do the same thing with mine hah


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Nice job mate.
> 
> Why not black out the yellow parts of cable with some black tape so they are less conspicuous ?


Because it would look like crap. Once I get some more money, I am getting all black SATA cables. 


But right now I do not have the time to really do much so meh


Duxx said:


> Totally sarcastic   I do the same thing with mine hah



<.<


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 19, 2009)

I meant the 6 pin power connectors where you can see the yellow 12v wire. A little tape over it will hide it better.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 19, 2009)

nice and clean , good work


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 19, 2009)

You know is good don't ya!
You just wanna brag xD!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2009)

i gave you a thanks, for not being a pansy and posting the rear shot with all the mess


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 19, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> You know is good don't ya!
> You just wanna brag xD!


Yeah I know it is good and this is my 6th freaking revision on my cables. I just wanted to see what people say concidering I spent 4-5 hours rewiring and and getting everything in there (yeah I take my sweet old time).



Mussels said:


> i gave you a thanks, for not being a pansy and posting the rear shot with all the mess




LOL. The back is a mess but what else can you do with it?


----------



## d3fct (Aug 20, 2009)

nice tape mod.. i use zipties on back side looks nice n clean, and +1 for mobo choice ud3r fkin rules!

I meant yours looks nice and clean from front side, wasnt tryin to be a dick.


----------



## Akumos (Aug 20, 2009)

looks great, bet that took a while!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 21, 2009)

You have no idea. If I were to remove the mobo, it takes be about 3-4 hours to get everything back to where it was. Overall there is about 20-30 hours of work (lol I take my time) in this. I just removed the GIGABYTE logo plate on the NB heat sink and put a fan over it. I went from 38-40C to 33-34C


----------



## d3fct (Aug 21, 2009)

yea, i yanked mine off too recently and made a big diff in temp, i could barely touch it before it was so hot, and now with the plate off its cool/semi warm to the touch.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 22, 2009)

I know right? you know the one that is over the MOFSETs? that one has a top that can be taken off as well


----------



## DOM (Aug 22, 2009)

need better pics


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 22, 2009)

O-o seriously. They are perfectly fine thank you.


----------



## d3fct (Aug 22, 2009)

i yanked off 2 of them, the nb and the heatpipe connected mossfet, the very top mossfet cooler is a hunk of alluminum, both name plates can be removed, and i suggest makes a bit of differance without that hunk of cheap tape.


edit: yeah imagine without that gay hunk of alluminum and the tape would perform and oc way better, not like it doesnt now, im at 4.4  prime stable, i wonder should i try to push it further now without the nameplates?


----------



## d3fct (Aug 22, 2009)

i think i have copper ram sinks still from my video card revamp, along with some arctic epoxy....... thats right im thinking some jerry rig addon copper sinks to the nb before i go liquid just for fun, i plan to take this to the extreeme. its gonna take me a while but im gonna l/c the whole pc, nb, mossfets, cpu, gpu. I'm gona mod one case to hold the rads, and the othe will house the actual cpu n mb, 3 x 360 rads stuffed in an thermaltake armor case with both sides off, in one way out the other, and a shit load of 120mm fans

sry i forgot im prime stable at 4.4 can do benches at 4.6 but i want better, who doesnt.... lol


----------

